# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  تقرير مصور ل بنتلي gtc المكشوفة 2012

## دموع الغصون

اقدم لكم هذا التقرير عن النسخة الجديدة من كونيتننتال GTC والتي تتميز بمزيد من الرحابة والمقصورة الفاخرة المصنّعة يدوياً والغنية بكسوات الجلد الناعم الملمس


وهي تأتي الآن بمحرّك W12 أقوى سعة 6.0 ليتر بشاحن توربيني توأمي يوفر 583 حصاناً

إضافة إلى ناقل حركة جديد من نوع QuickShift يتيح عمليات تغيير أسرع ما بين سرعات النظام أكثر من أي وقت مضى.


وفي معرض قطر الدولي قال وولفغانغ دورهايمر، رئيس مجلس الإدارة والمدير التنفيذي لشركة ’بنتلي موتورز‘: "يسرّنا التواجد في معرض قطر للسيارات عبر سيارة ’جي تي سي‘ الجديدة التي لطالما كانت الأبرز ضمن مجموعة سيارات ’كونتيننتال‘ وهي تمثّل بشكل جيد تصاميم بنتلي الرائعة. ومن خلال سقفها الليّن المصمّم بشكل خاص، فإن ’جي تي سي‘ تُعتبَر سيارة بريطانية مكشوفة حقيقية تعبّر بشكل متميّز عن سيارات بنتلي الكلاسيكية من الماضي. لكن الاستثمار الكبير في مجالات التقنية والأداء والتميّز التصميمي في هذا الطراز يعني أننا الآن نقدّم تجربة جديدة لسائقي سيارات بنتلي المكشوفة."


وتستمد سيارة ’كونتيننتال جي تي سي‘ الجديدة بعض ملامحها التصميمية من طراز ’جي تي كوبيه‘ الذي تم إطلاقه العام الماضي

وهي ترتكز على الأسس الناجحة جداً للسيارة المكشوفة السابقة التي ظهرت لأول مرّة في العام 2006

وعملت فرق التصميم والهندسة في بنتلي على تحسين كل ناحية تقريباً من السيارة المكشوفة الأسطورية مع التركيز التام على أعلى مستويات الجودة.


المواصفات الفنية /


المحرك / 12 اسطوانات سعة 6.0 لتر يولد قوة 567 حصان


ناقل الحركة / 6 سرعات الية


التسارع من 0 الى 60 ميل / 4.5 ثوان


السرعة القصوى / 312 كم بالساعة

----------


## محمد العزام

والله سيارة روعة بكل شيء 

مشكورة دموع 
الله يرزقنا مثلها امين يارب

----------


## sajoo

والله سيارة روعة بكل شيء

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

سياره كتير حلو 

يسلمو دموع

 :31d13c231e:

----------


## shams spring

*سيارة روووعة بمواصفات نارية 
يا ترى كم سعرها ...!!

مشكوووورة دمووع*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 

ابو العزام الله يرزقنا جميعاً هيك سيارة 

طبعاً البنتلي سيارة أحلامي 

شمس بطلع ثمنها فوق 150 ألف أردني الك مصلحة شو ناويه تشتري ؟؟ 

" ساجو" & " ملكه " مشكورات على المرور

----------

